# Bamboo vs Cedar



## Dobler (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm in the planning stages of make a Barley Harvest Grandfather Adirondack Chair. I just saw that Menard's have 1X6X12' Bamboo decking for $.99/linear ft. My question is this viable wood to use for outdoor furniture? Can it be glued, sanded, and stained? Or should I spring for Cedar which is $.55/linear ft. more?


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

wish I could help ya - but I haven't a clue how bamboo acts/reacts to weather
Bamboo would be really cool but - - -


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw the Menards ad too and wondered the same thing. I'm thinking at $2/bd ft, its worth trying it on a project.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

http://www.decksgo.com/bamboo-decking.html


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

If you have time you may wish to review the pros and cons in the online wood data base.

http://www.wood-database.com/bamboo/


----------

